# Cherry Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well a guy I supervise at work came back from Missouri with some cherry logs. Some was on the small side. Anyway my grandson called about a month or month and a half ago. He wanted poppa to make him a new cereal bowl. He loves the first one I made. So poppa got on the lathe with the smaller logs and turned him 4 new bowls. They are 5 to 5 1/2 inches across and 2" deep. Finished with antique oil the same as his first one.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Super nice job Bernie! Those really look good. 

Only one question, just how much cereal does that boy eat that he needs 4 bowls? :blink::shout:


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow! Nice job. I have a lathe, but nothing ever looks like anything. I'm impressed!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Another beautiful result Bernie, always like looking at your work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Your Grandson should be proud to have a "poppa" who can turn like that.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic! Maybe I can do something that begins to resemble yours after several dozen more attempts...

Just about 20 minutes ago I finished my first attempt at turning a bowl on my midi lathe. While it ended in what some might call a disaster (blank shattered at what should have been 80% finished), since it was my first time I don't mind!

And here's why:
1) The "wow, that was cool!!" factor associated with exploding objects
2) It was a pretty clean break, two large pieces and a few little bits
3) I had on safety glasses and a face shield, plus I was standing at the tail stock end of the lathe working on the inside when it happened so not in the line of fire.
4) I got to see the profile I was cutting.
5) Don't have a 4-jaw chuck, doin' it old-school with a face plate and waste block. Learned the brown paper bag trick really does work. Seperated cleanly from the waste block when it blew.
6) And did I mention, exploding stuff is cool!!!

The blank exploded becase my gouge caught and I had made the bottom WAY to thin. :haha:

Set the two large pieces on the flatbed scanner, no camera at home to use. But you can definately see the bottom was way to thin. In fact, at the center I hit the brown bag!!!:nono:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Rob I have two bowls that I turned into beautiful funnels. I keep them on the shelf to remind me I have a figure 8 measuring device I need to use more often. Now after doing a 100 or more bowls I can tell by the sound and don't measure as often as I used to. 

Yes grandson uses his first bowl I gave him 3 yrs ago almost everyday. My DIL says at least when it comes to breakfast he will eat good cause it is out of poppa's bowl.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh I will definately keep trying. This is some scrap 3/4" maple I laminated to make a little bit larger blank. If it works, I have a candy bowl for the coffee table.

Really do like the cereal bowls. Little dude's gotta have a good breakfast!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know the feeling Bob, so far only once, but it's a while since I did a bowl so it will probably happen again.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, just beautiful as always, I only hope that before my time is up I will be able to present a bowl that comes close to what you produce on a regular basis.


----------



## scott on the rock (Nov 8, 2005)

Bernie
How long after you apply finish before the bowls are usable?
Excellant job on the bowls, as usual.
Scott


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

scott on the rock said:


> Bernie
> How long after you apply finish before the bowls are usable?
> Excellant job on the bowls, as usual.
> Scott


Scott I let them cure for about 30 days. This will give it a full cure and not have any problems. The bowl he uses now I turned for him 3 yrs ago and it still looks good and no problems.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, just beautiful as always, I only hope that before my time is up I will be able to present a bowl that comes close to what you produce on a regular basis.


Well Harry I have no doubt that you would/will be able to make a bowl that would be right nice my friend.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

As they say, killer job, Bernie.

I guess that would make the bowls "cereal killers".


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ralph.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

So Bernie when you moving closer to me huh huh? So you can show me some tricks of the turning trade. Great Job. :dirol:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Glenmore. Am thinking Richmond, Va.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

great job, Bernie.

Now where did you use the router....:sarcastic:

just kidding.

No wonder your grandson is proud of you...

James


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Bob:
Happens to everyone, but not me, I've done it twice!


----------



## chrisrosenb (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice bowls.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Chris and James.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bernie,

Those are some mighty fine bowls. You're definitely a world class turner.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Ken. Posting some more.


----------

